# Farmina - Thumbs Up From Peggy



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Just saw this. 

Annie would like to know why Peggy is so lucky and gets treats for dinner! Farmina small dog formula is training treats in our house. I enticed her to eat normal kibble for a while with just a tablespoon of farmina mixed in. 

It's very expensive here, twice the cost of what I normally feed but gets full approval from the picky poodle in this house too! It smells rich to my nose which might be why they like it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Just saw this.
> 
> Annie would like to know why Peggy is so lucky and gets treats for dinner! Farmina small dog formula is training treats in our house. I enticed her to eat normal kibble for a while with just a tablespoon of farmina mixed in.
> 
> It's very expensive here, twice the cost of what I normally feed but gets full approval from the picky poodle in this house too! It smells rich to my nose which might be why they like it.


Ha! We picked up some samples from our local pet store and were using them as training treats for a while, too! Peggy probably still can't believe her luck when a bowl _filled_ with them is put in front of her. 

Here it's a little more expensive than Nutro Ultra (which we'd been feeding her), but it has a smaller serving size.

My last dog was put to sleep when she went into heart failure, the symptoms of which (I believe) were confused with her Cushing's for months....when we still could have done something to treat her or at least keep her comfortable.

If there's any chance at all that was linked to the peas in her kibble, I need to know I'm doing my best to fix that mistake with Peggy.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I wish our local store had samples.

Still looking for kibble that noodle will eat consistently. Have tried a bunch of fromms, ziwipeaks, nutro, holistic, Stella & Chewys, Inctinct, Pro plan, zignature. He seems to have no abdominal issues in trying new stuff. But he doesn’t seem to like anything for more than a few days.

But farmina is intriguing...


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Getting ready - at least in Canada, most boutique brands will accept returns if a dog won't eat it. Just keep your receipt and the packaging (I always throw out the packaging and then regret it).

I'm a fan of GO! and Acana. Go has fish, and Annie throws it up, but previous dogs and cats have done very well on it. My mom's VERY picky terrier does well on Natural Balance. I feed Acana Classic Red, which is possibly the only grain-inclusive gluten-free red meat, fish free, poultry-meal free (god, it's complicated) food I've found - and is also conveniently reasonably priced. She throws up their higher priced formulas because of fish. Annie also liked Taste of the Wild, but I prefer to buy made in Canada foods.

I'd try Farmina grain free boar or lamb as a main food, but it's only available in one local store, and not available near my parents - she likes it as a treat so much I prefer to avoid switching, as I think she'd refuse to eat anything else if I happened to forget it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Getting ready said:


> I wish our local store had samples.
> 
> Still looking for kibble that noodle will eat consistently. Have tried a bunch of fromms, ziwipeaks, nutro, holistic, Stella & Chewys, Inctinct, Pro plan, zignature. He seems to have no abdominal issues in trying new stuff. But he doesn’t seem to like anything for more than a few days.
> 
> But farmina is intriguing...


You can buy a fairly small bag at Chewy.com. Might even want to try getting two flavours and alternate them to keep things interesting. 

It smells very different from other foods I've tried. Almost like cheese. I can see why it would be more enticing than bland alternatives.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I prefer to buy made in Canada foods.


Isn't Acana made in Kentucky now?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Isn't Acana made in Kentucky now?


Huh. Just checked my bag (produced in Alberta), then checked online. Looks like their US products are made in the US, Canadian products are still made in Canada. I'll keep an eye on that, as I really do prefer Canadian made foods.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Two paws up from Miracle as well! She has eaten the lamb, chicken, and cod flavors, and loved them all (the grain inclusive versions).

Just a heads up for anyone who buys the cod flavor, the fish smell is somewhat overwhelming (more so than the other brands I have used that contain fish).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> Two paws up from Miracle as well! She has eaten the lamb, chicken, and cod flavors, and loved them all (the grain inclusive versions).
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who buys the cod flavor, the fish smell is somewhat overwhelming (more so than the other brands I have used that contain fish).


I believe it! Even the chicken gives her rather...um...._pungent_ breath.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Huh. Just checked my bag (produced in Alberta), then checked online. Looks like their US products are made in the US, Canadian products are still made in Canada. I'll keep an eye on that, as I really do prefer Canadian made foods.


Maybe it was cheaper to use an American factory than to export the food to the U.S. 

Peggy goes straight to the bags of Orijen food when we visit Petco! It's so funny. I've given her the fish flavour as treats.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Maybe it was cheaper to use an American factory than to export the food to the U.S.
> 
> Peggy goes straight to the bags of Orijen food when we visit Petco! It's so funny. I've given her the fish flavour as treats.


Annie goes straight for the bags of Beneful, Pedigree, etc. Especially the flavours like chicken or fish that she will throw up. I can't really trust her taste in dog food!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Annie goes straight for the bags of Beneful, Pedigree, etc. Especially the flavours like chicken or fish that she will throw up. I can't really trust her taste in dog food!


Kind of like how, if left to my own devices, I'll choose candy. ?


----------

